# Ball python soaking habit



## lozzaaf (3 mo ago)

I was wondering if anyone had any advice or input on my currently situation with my ball python..

we got him 4 weeks ago and all was going amazing until last week. We fed him last Monday and his prey went into the water bowl, he ate in his water bowl and then didn’t leave until we had to take him out 2 days later! We figured he must have mites as I spotted a bug on him in the shop and mentioned it but the store just batted it off… anyway, so we bathed him, cleaned out the entire enclosure and placed down paper towels, a clean water bowl and one hide. We also have been putting oil on him and wiping off to see if any mites come off. During this process, we have seen probably approx 10 bugs. However, since doing this, if I remove him out of the water bowl for cleaning and what not, he goes in his hide until late evening which he is then super active (which makes me feel bad as there’s nothing in there for him to climb anymore!) and then when I wake up in the morning, he’s back in the bowl. This has been the routine for 5 days now. I’m not sure what to think or do or what could actually be wrong, other than set up but that can’t be helped rn with the possibility of mites. Just looking if anyone has any advice or input etc before I think a vet visit is needed as those don’t cost a pretty penny here!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You've found bugs that you have identified as snake mites on him and on the paper towel, then that would probably be the reason he soaks so much. If you use the search option at the top of the page and enter mites or snakemites as the string you'll come across other similar posts and the recommendations for treatment to both the snake and enclosure


----------



## lozzaaf (3 mo ago)

Well there’s no bugs on the paper towels, we put them down to see if there were any but none since. I saw the bugs a week ago and again, none since. I have treated the enclosure etc and all his things


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Sounds like snake mites.


----------



## lozzaaf (3 mo ago)

Malc said:


> You've found bugs that you have identified as snake mites on him and on the paper towel, then that would probably be the reason he soaks so much. If you use the search option at the top of the page and enter mites or snakemites as the string you'll come across other similar posts and the recommendations for treatment to both the snake and enclosure





LiasisUK said:


> Sounds like snake mites.



thank you. I will monitor and vet visit


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You don't need a vets appointment for mites. Treatments such as frontline etc can be used to kill the mites and eggs. Most have a two application approach to ensure any mites that result from eggs being missed are killed before more eggs are laid, thus breaking the cycle


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As above. Mite treatment doesn't need a vet.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Malc said:


> You don't need a vets appointment for mites. Treatments such as frontline etc can be used to kill the mites and eggs. Most have a two application approach to ensure any mites that result from eggs being missed are killed before more eggs are laid, thus breaking the cycle


And Callingtons mite spray.


----------



## lozzaaf (3 mo ago)

Malc said:


> You don't need a vets appointment for mites. Treatments such as frontline etc can be used to kill the mites and eggs. Most have a two application approach to ensure any mites that result from eggs being missed are killed before more eggs are laid, thus breaking the cycle


do you know where in the UK you can buy these as I can’t locate on Amazon or online?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

lozzaaf said:


> do you know where in the UK you can buy these as I can’t locate on Amazon or online?


Ever heard of Google ?? - just enter "Callingtons mite spray"


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

lozzaaf said:


> do you know where in the UK you can buy these as I can’t locate on Amazon or online?


Comes up if you just google 'Frontline mite treatment'

Not every useful product has to have a picture of a reptile on it. Mites are mites, any mite treatment will kill them. 

Other options are Beaphar Mite Spray, Callingtons Mite Spray (though personally I think callingtons is useless), Effipro Mite Spray.

Beaphar, Frontline and Effipro are all Fipronil based. Which is, in my opinion, the best treatment option. If you search Fipronil spray they all come up as well.


----------

